# Lib-Tech Dark Series C2 BTX vs. Gnu Altered Genetics BTX



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

yeah, a stiffer board will help with speed because your stability will be greater. 

Since you're looking at an all mountain killer, you might want to look into the NS SL. The NS vario grip works the same as magnetraction and with the C2 BTX, Mervin took that technology from NS. 

If you're dead set on mervin, then the TRS BTX would be a good choice too.

As far as bindings, the 390's are a bit too soft for all mountain so get the targas


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ha, it's funny you mention the Never Summer SL-R, because my buddy who works at a board shop suggested the same. I was just so enamored with the ability of the Magnetraction on the massive ice sheets we encounter in the poconos that it was hard for me to look past it. However, if you say that the NS Vario Grip is comparable to the Magnetraction, then I should at least demo a Never Summer.

What's your opinion on the Gnu Altered Genetics? Is it worth it or is it a hyped up Lib-Tech TRS BTX?

Anyhow, thanks for the advice. I really appreciate it.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

go altered genetics, vectran space fibers, uber light core of bioengineered wood.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

also vario = twin progressive or quadratic, not the same as magnetraction really at all. The F1 or the new raptor look like sick boards through. Neversummer's ride more damp, lib's tend to be more lively.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I was under the impression C2 is mervin's next gen btx (?)


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

C2 is the next generation of Mervin BTX. It is Banana (Reverse Camber) between the feet and regular camber outside of the feet. It can be found on the Dark Series, which is one of the boards I am considering, as well as the Travis Rice blunt tip and pointy tip BTX's, Gnu Danny Kaas BTX, and Gnu Billy Goat BTX.

However, some believe that they stole this concept of combining regular and reverse camber from Never Summer.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

billygold18 said:


> C2 is the next generation of Mervin BTX. It is Banana (Reverse Camber) between the feet and regular camber outside of the feet. It can be found on the Dark Series, which is one of the boards I am considering, as well as the Travis Rice blunt tip and pointy tip BTX's, Gnu Danny Kaas BTX, and Gnu Billy Goat BTX.
> 
> However, some believe that they stole this concept of combining regular and reverse camber from Never Summer.


steal or not, Never Summer did do it first, and C2 is the same as NS RC. But, its not like all these companies didn't follow Mervin's lead when they brought back reverse camber. Its all semantics, but ya gotta give credit where credit is due.

While MTX/BTX and NS Vario are physically different, they accomplish the same thing and ride quite similarly.


I havent been on the Altered Genetics line, so I can't speak to those. But I do know that either the NS SL or the TRS BTX will suit your needs. There tends to be not too much difference between comparable models of Libs and Gnu's just because they're from the same company.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

walove said:


> The F1 or the new raptor look like sick boards through.


yeah, they redesigned the whole thing. They shifted the reverse camber toward the rear of the board and elongated the camber in the nose. I can't wait to try one out. I'll keep yinz posted


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

No worries brother. I wasn't referring only to you, but many I have heard the same from. Besides, if these companies aren't borrowing and learning from each other's innovations, we all as consumers lose.

Anyhow, I appreciate your input on the Altered Genetics. However, my once concern in terms of the Total Ripper Series is that it has a flex of 6 at 159 and a flex of 7 at 162; whereas, the Altered Genetics has a flex of 7 at 159. If I end up with a TRS, should I size up, or will the difference in flex be negligible?

Also, how does the stability and flex of the NS SL-R compare to the aforementioned boards? The NS web site has it at a flex of 5.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

I think if you are considering a NS instead of a LIB, then the F1-R is more suited to your style of riding. F1-R~=AG BTX or Dark Series C2, SL-R~=Trice C2 BTX or the DK C2 BTX


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> I think if you are considering a NS instead of a LIB, then the F1-R is more suited to your style of riding. F1-R~=AG BTX or Dark Series C2, SL-R~=Trice C2 BTX or the DK C2 BTX


I'm starting to think the same thing. I apologize for being obsessive, however is the F1-R Premier twin-directional or directional? I like the ability to ride switch, so how much will that really be hindered by a directional board? Probably is no big deal, but I am a detail guy.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

billygold18 said:


> I'm starting to think the same thing. I apologize for being obsessive, however is the F1-R Premier twin-directional or directional? I like the ability to ride switch, so how much will that really be hindered by a directional board? Probably is no big deal, but I am a detail guy.


Its a twinish directional board with some setback. The tail has a pointed shape with helps with powder float, but it wouldn't be difficult to center the bindings and ride it like a twin. From eyeballing it, the sidecut and R.C. is still centered on the board and its just the inserts that are set back, but you could email NS to confirm


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Awesome, thanks man. Definitely appreciate it.

I am also intrigued by the Never Summer Heritage-R, which seems to be slightly more playful than the Premier F1-R, but not as noodley as the SL-R.

Check out this description of the Heritage. This guy has some very entertaining board reviews.

Bored Yak: Board Exam: 09-10 Never Summer Heritage-R


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

the F1 is a great board but i never rode it switch. I had such a blast bombing mach 5 that i never thought to ride it switch. It is directional, though, which is why i suggested the SL/TRS.

The SL is flexible but I don't consider it soft. For me, I find it to be an incredibly fun, damp, and stable board thats at home bombing groomers, floating pow, cutting up chop, and boosting big booters.

truly though, now that i think about it, the heritage would be your choice from the NS line. It's still got RC and Vario and is stiffer and more damp than the SL. I'm pretty sure it is also a directional twin so riding switch would be cake too.

One final question, how much do you weigh? I can't give a good opinion on size if i don't know your weight


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't call the SL "noodley" lol. I know what you were trying to say though


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm 5'11" and weigh 183. The reviewer form the link I posted described the Heritage as "freeride with a splash of freestyle," which sounded good to me. So basically, I have it down to in no particular order: the Dark Series C2, the Altered Genetics, and the Heritage. If they are all on even ground in terms of quality and performance, then I'll leave it up to which one I can get the best deal on at the end of the season.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

one thing to consider with the heritage is the NS 3 year warranty. only company that offers one. i've had them repair my revolver twice and every time they hooked me up. badass dudes down there for sure.

as far as size, i'd look for something between a 158-162


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Billy have you thought about the Gnu Billy goat? No pun intended.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool As Cakes: As far as size goes, my concern is based in the fact that I keep reading about how reverse camber boards should be bought a size smaller. Therefore, instead of getting a 162 altered genetics, a 161 dark series, and a 162 heritage, I am considering a 159 altered genetics, a 158 dark series, and a 160 heritage. However, if you think I should go for the larger of the two size choices, please let me know.

Sidewall: This is the same reason why I haven't considered the Billy Goat. I am afraid that at the only size available, 162, it may be too long; and, it has a flex of 8, which may make the length an issue. However, if I am wrong, please let me know. I definitely love the idea of riding the Billy Goat not only because it is very similar to the Dark Series, but the does have a great name which fits my riding style.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

they do ride a bit shorter, but i'm 160 and i was recommended the 158. it definitely depends on your riding style though. the ability and want to size down stems from wanting easier spins and jibbing. if you're bombing, then a slightly longer board will be faster and more stable, while the shorter will a bit more agile.

you will be able to handle either with no problem. pick what suits your riding


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Billy, I think the Billy Goat fits your size perfectly. I'd really like to get one but at 6'0" 180 I would like something bigger, a 164 or 166. For freeriding I think you'd love it.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hmm, definitely something to think about. I guess the question is: When end of season sales role around, will these boards still be available at a price I want. But, we shall see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for checking out my reviews, I hope they're helping you decide. My #1 point of advice would be to ride all the boards you're considering. Your opinion will be different from everyone else's. If you have to rely on outside opinion, check out angrysnowboarder, he writes a good review for sure. Hates Lib, though.

OK, let's break down these boards. From Mervin, we have Lib's Dark C2, TRice C2, TRS (C2?) and GNU's Altered Genetics and Billy Goat. Then Never Summer's F1, Heritage and SL. Maybe some other miscellaneous stuff, too. Here we go.

I'd rule out the F1 and Billy Goat due to their focus. They are not boards that can 'do it all.' They can do the 'scream machine' part, but not so much the playful.

The Dark and AG are pretty similar. The Dark has C2 and a little added stiffness, but still poppy and pretty fun. I don't think you want a straight up banana board for your riding. The AG is great, but maybe not for your style. You might think this eliminates the TRS, but it doesn't. Next year's TRS has C2 and since they were switching the molds this year, some TRS's this year have C2. Or so says the rep I talked to at Mt. Baker. The Travis Rice, of course, has C2. Check that out if you can. I haven't ridden it, but have heard it charges and it can obviously take on a backcountry booter.

How about the Never Summer boards? We're left with Heritage and SL. Both quality boards. I just got the chance to ride the SL in some powder, chop and steeps at Baker and can say that it held up OK. I would still go with the added stability of the Heritage if that was my everyday riding situation. As an aside, I could definitely feel the added heft of the SL while hiking. Something to think about.

As for the two sidecuts, they ride equally well on ice. 

My final verdict for you would be to demo a Lib Travis Rice in 161.5, Dark C2 in 161 and an NS Heritage-R in 160 and pick your favorite. You have plenty of other choices out there (Jones, Rossignol and Smokin' Snowboards all have Magne models, Smokin' even with 3-year warranties) but that's the best advice I can give you based on what I've ridden and similar boards in those lines.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow Yak, thanks a million man! Your board exams are great and your quirky writing style is very enjoyable. Keep us updated on the good stuff. 

Those three choices sound perfect and will definitely look into them when I can. My one issue is being able to demo them. Not sure where I can do that. I live in Philadelphia, so does anyone know who demos high quality boards in the area? Also, everywhere on the net I have checked for the T. Rice 161.5 are sold out, so I'll have to scour the shops. But, still it definitely helps to have it narrowed down in such a manner as you just did. 

My general opinion is that everything except pure freestyle boards will eventually be incorporated with the C2/RC technology. Therefore, I think we'll see it on the TRS next year, because I haven't seen anything about it on this year's boards. But, that is a mute point, since I am looking for a deal this season to ride next season. Therefore, I am hoping the three choices outlined are available when end of season deals role around.


----------



## Boardski (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been riding the c2 Dark Series for the past year. It is hands down the best board I have ridden. The ORG Throttle (which is wood inserts that are placed horizontaly with your bindings) make it lightning fast edge to edge. Still super poppy and playful thanks to the banana.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Boardski: Do you mind if I ask your height and weight, as well as which size Dark Series you ride? Are you satisfied with the size you chose?


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

billy, check the events calendars at all the resorts in your area. Many places have spring demos where you can demo boards from multiple manufacturers for free. Also, many bigger resorts have a fleet of boards you can demo for a fee on any given day. For example, at Mt. Hood Meadows, they have a free, spring demo day coming up in March, but they also have a boardshop where - for $50 - you can demo two boards per day.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Yak. I will look into it.

Based on my riding style, does anyone think I should be looking at traditional camber boards, as well. Or should I just stick to the three choices we've already mentioned?

Also, I'm pretty dead set on the Rome Targa bindings. Any other suggestions?


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Billy I haven't demoed any of the BTX boards so I'm not sure myself if I want one due to my carvy riding style. The T Rice is made in an MTX only version as well this year, I was thinking about picking on up on dogfunk.


----------



## dickisnc (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey man- lots of people over look Lib's banana magic- its a little more pricey (higher tech. and better materials used)but its a great free ride board- stiffer than the skate banana, not as stiff as the dark series- has banana tech and magnetraction and gets awesome reviews...might wanna look into that


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I thought you were only considering C2 and BTX...but your riding style fits perfectly in the bataleon jam or goliath catagory, too


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Side Wall: I demoed last year's skate banana and had a great time, although it was on a Poconos Mole Hill in PA. However, if the C2 and RC are legit in terms of stability then I imagine they should be fine for the free ride shredding I prefer. In terms of the T. Rice MTX, three of my friends have last year's model and love it. They all say it is the best deck they have ever ridden. Their only complaint is that it is pretty heavy.

Extra0: I'm keeping an open mind in case I don't get the deals I want on the Dark Series or Never Sumer Heritage. I had a great time on the skate banana, which is what sold me on Lib Tech even though I rarely go into the park.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I would like to thank all of you who contributed to this thread. I decided on the Dark Series, which I got for $499 as opposed to the retail $669. In choosing bindings, I went against the overwhelming majority on my other thread and chose the Burton Cartels. I rode the same pair of Burton Mission bindings for several years and was satisfied with them. So for better or worse, I'm sticking with Burton for bindings and boots. Besides, if Travis Rice uses Cartels and doesn't get paid by Burton, I'm sure they won't be horrible. Plus, I got a discount on the bindings, which is also nice. Best of luck to all of you, and rip it as if you were attempting to light the gnar on fire.

Sincerely,
Billy


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

That's awesome Billy. Be sure to post up a review:thumbsup:


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Ridden it yet?


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

My perspectives on three straight days of riding the 2010 Lib-Tech Dark Series C2 BTX size 161. 
(Doing this from an iPhone so bear with me.)
Day 1: Blue Mountain (Pennsylvania)
Despite the huge amount of snow we've received in th Northeast, this place was all groomers interspersed with ice. This thing is hard charger with great stability and low chatter as I rip it down the mountain. Ice and crud? No problem! Blasts right through it, cut the ice like butter. Very nimble edge to edge, like a Chris Paul cross over, and has great spin. 

Pops off jumps and lands nicely. The board is very stiff, but has serious pop. Rides switch very well. This board can be buttred but requires a lot of force, especially on the tail which is stiffer. 

Day 2: Jack Frost Big Boulder (PA again) and this time the conditions were sensational. Two feet of pow and this thing floats well for suck a skinny board. However, it's that thick, sticky pow that sticks to the top sheet and accumulates, so kind of difficult to maneuver, but the board did well. It could still float nicely. Lots of mugls with steep pitch, which I was very agile eventhough the board was at the higher end of my weight class (my ideal range is 158-162). Also, my legs are slightly fatigued from the day before so I'm not performing as well. Kept it to a half day. 

Day 3: Plattekill, NY (my friend who is a savage picked me up at 6am to drive 4 hours to a place that received 7feet over the last 72 hours)
Although this thing does well in pow, it j's not a pow stick. Every stick has it's limits, and seriously 7 feet of pow is absurd. I needed the mullet or hammock for this one. Tree stashes got a little dodgy at times, but I made it through except for when I took my u boat down a seven foot deep well. The pow was that hard pack sticy stuff again, so all in all the conditions were a little tough for maneuverability.

Final thoughts: This is a very powerful advanced board, which I am still getting used to but am really enjoying. My only curiosity is whether I should have bought the 158 or not. Anyhow, the journey has ended, and a new one has begun. Time to ride the hell out of this thing for at least the next 4 seasons.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

By the way, I have named this board and only one name came to mind. I have officially named my Dark Series, "Charlie Murphy!"


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice review. lol @ Charlie Murphy. That's about how I thought it would ride, I've heard it's a great freeride board.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

According to Matt Olson (Lib Tech Owner) in one of my emails...

"The Dark Series has actually always been a stiff board meant for super aggressive park riding (riders that clear 60 ft + gaps and such)."

So that would explain the pow drawback. Since there's no pow in parks normally.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

billygold18 said:


> My perspectives on three straight days of riding the 2010 Lib-Tech Dark Series C2 BTX size 161.
> (Doing this from an iPhone so bear with me.)
> Day 1: Blue Mountain (Pennsylvania)
> Despite the huge amount of snow we've received in th Northeast, this place was all groomers interspersed with ice. This thing is hard charger with great stability and low chatter as I rip it down the mountain. Ice and crud? No problem! Blasts right through it, cut the ice like butter. Very nimble edge to edge, like a Chris Paul cross over, and has great spin.
> ...


If you want your review to get out to more ppl, you can prolly post it here.

BoardReviews - Snowboard Reviews, Burton ,K2, Ride, Forum


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

So I've been following this thread pretty closely and looking for some advice. I'm 6'0", 170 lbs. with a size 11.5-12 US boot, mostly freeride, trees, etc. I'm looking at either the Lib-Tech Travis C2 161.5 or the Gnu Billy Goat (or a guess a Dark, but the Goat is cheaper). From what I've read the Goat is a bit stiffer, but the slimmer waist might be an issue given my boot size. 

Which do you think might be better? Leanin' towards the Travis as the Goat might be a bit "one-note" due to lesser flex. 

(coming from a Salomon Forecast 162w, GNU CBH MTX 161.5w and a Rossi T-Rice 156... looking to thin the herd)

thx!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

eelpout said:


> So I've been following this thread pretty closely and looking for some advice. I'm 6'0", 170 lbs. with a size 11.5-12 US boot, mostly freeride, trees, etc. I'm looking at either the Lib-Tech Travis C2 161.5 or the Gnu Billy Goat (or a guess a Dark, but the Goat is cheaper). From what I've read the Goat is a bit stiffer, but the slimmer waist might be an issue given my boot size.
> 
> Which do you think might be better? Leanin' towards the Travis as the Goat might be a bit "one-note" due to lesser flex.
> 
> ...


I think every board you mentioned including the one you ride now is to big for you. go with the t.rice 157.5 c2 btx and you will be shit your pants happy..


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

The Billy Goat is strictly a freeride board, which, at your weight and that board's size (162), would be restricted to back country and heavy pow conditions; unless you prefer long boards. I was considering the T. Rice, but the 161.5 size I wanted was all sold out. At your weight, the 157.5 will be great. I was considering a 159 TRS, but was too intrigued by the C2 to pass it up. But, keep in mind, next year's TRS boards will have C2, as well. You could make out nicely with this year's TRS BTX at a 157 or 159, or next year's TRS C2 BTX. Also, next year's T. Rice board's will have the ill graphics from last year (the Salvador Dali looking graphics) and will have some feature called "Horsepower." Not sure what that is supposed to mean though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2010)

billygold18 said:


> The Billy Goat is strictly a freeride board, which, at your weight and that board's size (162), would be restricted to back country and heavy pow conditions; unless you prefer long boards. I was considering the T. Rice, but the 161.5 size I wanted was all sold out. At your weight, the 157.5 will be great. I was considering a 159 TRS, but was too intrigued by the C2 to pass it up. But, keep in mind, next year's TRS boards will have C2, as well. You could make out nicely with this year's TRS BTX at a 157 or 159, or next year's TRS C2 BTX. Also, next year's T. Rice board's will have the ill graphics from last year (the Salvador Dali looking graphics) and will have some feature called "Horsepower." Not sure what that is supposed to mean though.


horse power is all basalt and no fiberglass in the board.. 

if your gonna get a lib for freeride make sure you get one that has the C2 also.. not just Banana and Magnetraction..


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree with chainsaw on the C2, which is why I chose the Dark. I wanted the reverse camber fun of the Skate Banana with the ability to pursue my preferred style, which is freeride. I felt the C2 was the best of both worlds. Anyhow, the Billy Goat is the absolute stiffest of all the Mervin boards (flex 8) and only comes in a size 162, but it is a C2 board.

If you are interested in something comparable to C2, check out the Never Summer boards. I also considered the Never Summer Heritage and the F1-Premier when I was looking for boards. They are more free ride oriented (Heritage has a bit a free-sytle). Mervin boards have seven points of contact, whereas NS have about 4. Just depends on how much grip you think you need.

2009-2010 C2 Options
Lib Tech: T. Rice BTX and Dark Series BTX
Gnu: Danny Kass and Billy Goat


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the info everyone!! And you're right, getting a 2009/2010 of any of the models you recommended will be difficult at this point. 

Question though, you all mentioned that around 157 or so would be best for my size, is that in general for _any_ board or only for the newer rocker/camber models, where one can size down comfortably for powder? 

I ask because the online length calculators and most peeps I've talked to at shops tell me 161-163 is my target (except for a guy at The House, who recommended the Rossi Travis Rice 157 and I _do_ like that board a whole bunch  ).


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

eelpout, I would def get a 160 or bigger with your height/weight:thumbsup:


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't go by height so much as weight. Weight is more important due to the fact that it is the force which is placed into the surface area of the board. Heavier people need longer boards in order to absorb more of the force per surface area. With that said, there is an argument amongst magnetraction and reverse camber (banana) aficionados that these boards can be ridden 3cm smaller than usual. This is based on an argument that they have more effective edge. Think of it as if you took the board and then scrunched it down two to three cm, which would give it those wavy edges in the middle. The edges are still the same length, only the amount touching the snow at any given time is greater; hence, the argument that magnetraction offers more points of contact (7). However, in practice/reality it is all about how it feels to you. I still went for the 161 Dark Series.

I am an inch shorter at 5'11", but I weight 185lbs; therefore, my suggested size for boards falls between 158 and 162. However, some would argue I should shift that range over a bit, while others would say that it is perfect. Either way, smaller for freestyle and longer for freeride; and, of course, right in the middle for All Mountain. With that said, I chose the 161, because I prefer more free riding. I called up Mervin and they said a 161 Dark Series would be fine for me. The guy on the phone even said, "I am about 20 pounds lighter than you and I rode a 161 Dark Series just fine." Take that into account, as well as my review of the board and the fact that I weigh 15 pounds more than you (185 vs. 170), when you select the board.

And one more thing: You seem to have big feet, so look into a wide board if you get the Dark. I think T. Rice comes in one width.


----------



## billygold18 (Feb 11, 2010)

I had to post one more follow up on this board, after an amazing fourth time out with it yesterday. I widened my stance, which made a world of difference. I am 5'11" 180 and set the stance on my 161 dark to 22.5".

Slush spring snow and a t shirt, my goal was to master the terrain park on this thing. I am a big freerider, and rarely bother with the terrain park. However, I just felt the need to really utilize the pop in this board. 

Lift off in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1.................HOLY **** I'm high! You can load the stiffer tail on this thing, and it will send you to the stratosphere.

All the good things I mentioned before still apply. Really loving this board more and more.


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone have any thoughts on the Danny Kass C2 BTX 09-10? Looks like it's a bit less firm than the Billy Goat and would be a better size for me at 158 (its width is also 260 which wouldn't hurt).

Oh and does anyone know if it has the more mellow magne-traction like the Goat has?


----------



## eelpout (Mar 1, 2009)

eelpout said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on the Danny Kass C2 BTX 09-10? Looks like it's a bit less firm than the Billy Goat and would be a better size for me at 158 (its width is also 260 which wouldn't hurt).
> 
> Oh and does anyone know if it has the more mellow magne-traction like the Goat has?


Answered my own question via the review at TheGoodRide.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I am new to this forum and to snowboarding in general. I am relatively the same size as Billy at 5'11 and about 185 with socks and gym shorts on. Anyways I have been doing a lot of research on similar boards. Specifically the Lib Tech TRS and the GNU Altered Genetics. I will mostly be doing free ride and freestyle type boarding. If I ever venture into the park it will be for little things like 360's off of jumps (probably no time soon). Do these seem like good boards for my style, and what size is best for what I want to do. I was looking at a 159 and a 162 TRS and the same for the GNU. I will appreciate any input. Thanks


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Trs 157
..
..
..


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

Bryan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this forum and to snowboarding in general. I am relatively the same size as Billy at 5'11 and about 185 with socks and gym shorts on. Anyways I have been doing a lot of research on similar boards. Specifically the Lib Tech TRS and the GNU Altered Genetics. I will mostly be doing free ride and freestyle type boarding. If I ever venture into the park it will be for little things like 360's off of jumps (probably no time soon). Do these seem like good boards for my style, and what size is best for what I want to do. I was looking at a 159 and a 162 TRS and the same for the GNU. I will appreciate any input. Thanks


in first after GNU CHB I thinking about Billy Goat. TRS is a good board, but my eyes blow up when I look on it cover. i seeking universal board for everything - ride, pow, freeride. whith red eyes after reading all snowboarding forums I found my desk - Dark Series. it is bit shorter then CHB, but had MTX, C2banana and NORMAL(one of all mervin`s) design for me.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Lstarrasl said:


> Trs 157
> ..
> ..
> ..


Really why do you say 157? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Samara said:


> in first after GNU CHB I thinking about Billy Goat. TRS is a good board, but my eyes blow up when I look on it cover. i seeking universal board for everything - ride, pow, freeride. whith red eyes after reading all snowboarding forums I found my desk - Dark Series. it is bit shorter then CHB, but had MTX, C2banana and NORMAL(one of all mervin`s) design for me.


So what are you suggesting exactly?


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

Dark series, of course


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Samara said:


> Dark series, of course


You like it better than the trs? I'm also looking at price I can find the trs for 390$ which is nice.


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

In Rissia Dark series - $1100, TRS - $900. DS had better topsheet and 3d throttle.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryan said:


> You like it better than the trs? I'm also looking at price I can find the trs for 390$ which is nice.


the dark series is going to be stiffer, more stable and faster while the TRS will be a little more flexy and with a little more all-around sort of feel.

Which one is better really depends on what you are looking for. I would pick the DS based on my riding style but I like stiffer, more aggressive boards for all mountain.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> the dark series is going to be stiffer, more stable and faster while the TRS will be a little more flexy and with a little more all-around sort of feel.
> 
> Which one is better really depends on what you are looking for. I would pick the DS based on my riding style but I like stiffer, more aggressive boards for all mountain.


Thanks for the input. I am also now looking at the ns legacy. I like the graphic better and warranty but it doesn't have the mange traction. I'm not sure if it is worth it r not to have that? I live on the east coast and will be boarding mostly in NH and VT. Any input on this board at all?


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

MTX realy work on ice. where others slide on the ass, U may stay on board. I heard many good rewiev about ns, but I never see it in my region.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Thanks for the input. I am also now looking at the ns legacy. I like the graphic better and warranty but it doesn't have the mange traction. I'm not sure if it is worth it r not to have that? I live on the east coast and will be boarding mostly in NH and VT. Any input on this board at all?


The TRS and Legacy are very similar. I have heard different things about MTX vs. Vario Grip (NS's edge hold tech). I have never bean on a newer NS so I can't compare to MTX. I people say that MTX has better edge hold, have heard some say vario is just as good, and some people don't like how much edge hold MTX actually gives. 

In general, I believe MTX probably holds better on ice than vario grip, but it is all a matter of preference for which is better. You really can't go wrong with either board.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Really why do you say 157? Just out of curiosity.


I've been riding for 20+ years and I know what size you should ride.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Lstarrasl said:


> I've been riding for 20+ years and I know what size you should ride.


I'm sure you do know a ton. But telling me that you know what you're talking about doesn't teach me a thing. For my weight and height every thing points me to a 159-161. I just wanted to know why you say 157. I'm sure there's a good reason. I just like to understand the actual reasoning. Thanks


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I ride a 154 skatebanana in the park I ride a 161 Dark series for powder days. I can go just as fast on my 154. If I were to get one board it would be a 157 TRS, and most of the time I wish I would have just bought that board instead of bringing 2 boards on trips. But on deep powder days I want the 161, but who gets deep powder all the time? not me. I wish. My next board will be a 157 TRS...in a couple years

I'm 5'11" 170 I've been riding boards from 148-163 and I'll tell you for what you need..157


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

It's all a matter of preference. A 157 will work for you great. A 161 will work for you great. Which is better just depends on what you want your board to feel like / do for you.

I'm 6'4'' 210 and ride a 161.5 TRice for everything, including deep powder, so I do think that a 157 TRS or Legacy would be plenty for you. However, if you want more of a bomber board and you're more concerned with powder float and stability than quick turns and playfulness, then the 161 might be better for you. But if that's what you're looking for, then a Dark Series or Heritage would probably be better boards anyway.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> It's all a matter of preference. A 157 will work for you great. A 161 will work for you great. Which is better just depends on what you want your board to feel like / do for you.
> 
> I'm 6'4'' 210 and ride a 161.5 TRice for everything, including deep powder, so I do think that a 157 TRS or Legacy would be plenty for you. However, if you want more of a bomber board and you're more concerned with powder float and stability than quick turns and playfulness, then the 161 might be better for you. But if that's what you're looking for, then a Dark Series or Heritage would probably be better boards anyway.


Thanks, I appreciate the explanation  I needed up buying a board today though from a local shop. A GNU carbon credit 159. I was hesitant at first because its a rocker, however it has really good reviews. What do you guys think. And remember I'm kind of a beginner, so I can always upgrade once i get good.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the explanation  I needed up buying a board today though from a local shop. A GNU carbon credit 159. I was hesitant at first because its a rocker, however it has really good reviews. What do you guys think. And remember I'm kind of a beginner, so I can always upgrade once i get good.


All this and you ended up buying a different board?! :dunno:

Just joking, the carbon credit is a great beginners board and 159 is a good size. It's not as nice as the TRS, Legacy or Dark Series but it's cheaper, will be a little more forgiving as you learn and is still plenty of board for your skill level (I didn't realize you are kind of a beginner...must have missed that). 

You may want a new board it a couple of years, but that's natural even when you buy higher end boards. I bought a board last spring and I'm already drooling over potential new boards. Now you'll just have a legit reason to upgrade when you get the itch for something new :thumbsup:


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> All this and you ended up buying a different board?! :dunno:
> 
> Just joking, the carbon credit is a great beginners board and 159 is a good size. It's not as nice as the TRS, Legacy or Dark Series but it's cheaper, will be a little more forgiving as you learn and is still plenty of board for your skill level (I didn't realize you are kind of a beginner...must have missed that).
> 
> You may want a new board it a couple of years, but that's natural even when you buy higher end boards. I bought a board last spring and I'm already drooling over potential new boards. Now you'll just have a legit reason to upgrade when you get the itch for something new :thumbsup:


Yea lol I'm a newbie, but I'm glad someone at approves. The main reason I got it was for the price, and the magna traction is nice. I got that with some 2012 flow tech trilogy bindings for 400$ out the door. And thats the same way I see it, a legit excuse to upgrade in a season or two!


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Thanks, I appreciate the explanation  I needed up buying a board today though from a local shop. A GNU carbon credit 159. I was hesitant at first because its a rocker, however it has really good reviews. What do you guys think. And remember I'm kind of a beginner, so I can always upgrade once i get good.



Sweet!!! good pick!!


----------



## Bryan (Mar 12, 2012)

Lstarrasl said:


> Sweet!!! good pick!!


Thanks. I'm heading to the mountain for the last time this season on Saturday. Cant wait to test it out, hopefully I like it.


----------

